# Stanley 45 info



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I have made a few wooden totes for my wife and her friends, and was able to do almost everything with hand tools. Having no plow plane, I cut the 3/8" dados for the bottom on my table saw. So I've been on the lookout for a 45, and finally found one for a decent price. 









It appears to be a type 3 with all parts (I think). It only had 1 cutter which turned out to be a 5/16". I plan on cleaning it up to use. My questions are... Are there any pitfalls to lookout for during the restoration? Tips on tune up? A good place to find irons (not eBAy). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

You can try Liberty tool for irons, but I wound up buying a combo plane there and the irons on eBay. I find it helps to only look at listings with a Buy-it-now price, if you're willing to consider that.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I personally would go with eBay, as complete sets can be had along with just single irons.

Another source is here, 
http://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/
They handle and make reproduction parts for a number of different Stanley planes.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

that should clean up nice.

if you don't want to go the eBay route I've got a set for sale, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

All good info. Thank you. Time - does it make a difference if it's an early type? It doesn't have a depth adjustment that would require the keyed irons. Will they still work?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

EastexToolJunky said:


> All good info. Thank you. Time - does it make a difference if it's an early type? It doesn't have a depth adjustment that would require the keyed irons. Will they still work?


I think they are the same, just without the notch. I never had one that early though.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

I got a 45 recently with all of the cutters included(the basic 23 pc., not the BIG set), and I was thinking about buy some blank blades and duplicating a set. If this is something you may be interested in, let me know, and i'll try to figure out what all will be involved. I know some of those beading profiles will be somewhat tricky, but I feel fairly confident.

WCT


----------



## HandMadeInWood (Jul 30, 2013)

.

The Stanley 45 you have there does appear to be an early model, before they acquired the blade micro-adjuster and lost the keyed slot in the arm screws.
In later years, the Stanley 45 and Record 405 are just about identical and most parts (but not all) are interchangeable. If I am right, I think that the later British Clifton models followed exactly the same pattern……….


The blade is clenched on this version by a wing nut that tightens a conical bolt, flatted against the back of the blade. This is exactly the same method as the Stanley 46, which is a similar plane, but has skewed blades that are mounted to provide a skewed cut. A lovely tool, but long, long out of production that hardly changed its design at all in 50 odd years.


The knack in adjusting the blade on these is to position it with the screw hand tight, tap the blade forward to a cutting position and then add pressure to the screw. 

For these planes to work properly, it is crucial that the soles of both skates are dead flat, exactly parallel along their length and that the cutting edges of blades are at a right angle to their sides. In the cutting position, each side of the blade must protrude below its skate by the same amount. The common symptom of a worm set of skates and / or an uneven blade, is a groove that starts well then bottoms-out after a few strokes so that it ceases cutting. 
After over a hundred years of use, most combination planes need a little fettling in this department. 



It follows that any blade, by any manufacturer, that is the correct thickness (1/8”) and is short enough to fit in front of the handle will do, regardless of any slots or nicks in the side. 

Kind regards


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is a link for a little more study on the 45.

They are sure beautiful planes,

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45types/45types.htm 

Have two myself.
http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/45types/45types.htm


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys are great. Took it apart to start cleaning last night an dropped one of the tiny nicker screws into a pile of wood shavings. Gonna have to get a big magnet to find it. Why do I always have to learn my lessons the hard way? Like they say "experience is something you get just moments after you needed it"


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

EastexToolJunky said:


> Took it apart to start cleaning last night an dropped one of the tiny nicker screws into a pile of wood shavings. Gonna have to get a big magnet to find it. Why do I always have to learn my lessons the hard way? QUOTE]
> 
> been there done that. :laughing:


----------

